# Cichlid blows bubbles



## Ding223 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi all, 
New here with a quick question. 
Recently I have noticed that my African cichlid occasionally lets bubbles out of his mouth. This is something I have noticed when he feeds but he sometimes lets bubbles out when not feeding. I did a Google search which yielded no relevant results. 
During the past few days he didn't seem hungry and was skittish. He appears normal now however. 
Is it normal for them to exhale bubbles?

Tank info;
Cycled 29 gal Tank
1 African cichlid (not sure on species)
Water test with API master kit
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 20ppm
PH: 8.0
Temp: 80*
Weekly 10 gallon water changes using tap water treated with Seachem Prime


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Perhaps not normal but a few female Frontosa do it all the time. They play with the bubbles, they will go to the surface to fill their mouth with air, dive to the bottom of the tank, release the air bubbles and chase it.

Never observed this with haps and peacocks though.


----------

